# 120mm Referenzlüfter für AiO Test gesucht



## Narbennarr (9. Juni 2015)

*120mm Referenzlüfter für AiO Test gesucht*

Moin moin ,

ich habe das Vergnügen die Nepton 240M testen zu dürfen und suche derzeit noch geeignete 120mm Referenzlüfter, mit folgenden Kriterien:

- Umdrehung im Bereich von max 1500rpm +- , 2200er liegen ja bereits bei
- Verhältnismäßig hoher Druck
- keine Silent Wings 2, die sind einfach nicht optimal für einen Radiator. Da wird Potential möglicherweise verschenkt was dann nicht "fair" ist.

Um mal etwas kreativer zu sein, vlt auch mal was anderes als Noctua  Ich dachte bisher an die Thermaltake Ring 120 (Luftdruck: 2.01mmH₂O bei nur 1500rpm! ) oder Corsair AF 120 High Pressure.

Was meint ihr?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: 120mm Referenzlüfter für AiO Test gesucht*

Hi Narbennarr,
kennst du diese hier: Alphacool Susurro 120 1700rpm Black/Blue Edition (24684) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und Test dazu: Test: Alphacool Susurro - Fazit


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: 120mm Referenzlüfter für AiO Test gesucht*

Merci!
Die kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht, kommt auf jeden Fall auf meine Liste zu den Riing 12


Edit: Hab mir die Test zu den Susurro durchgelesen, die könnten echt perfekt sein :O Danke!!!


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: 120mm Referenzlüfter für AiO Test gesucht*

Gerne doch, ich kannte die vor na guten halben Stunde auch noch nicht


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: 120mm Referenzlüfter für AiO Test gesucht*

Das sind die besten Lüfter die es gibt auf dem Markt. Frag mich gar nicht wie viele Lüfter ich in meinem Zimmer hab 
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-3 (ITR-B12-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Akasa Apache case fan black (AK-FN058) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-F12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AeroCool Dead Silence Black Edition 120mm (EN51561) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM Quiet Edition High Static Pressure (CO-9050011-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hatte alle und jeder ist TOP... den Eloop hatte ich leider nur als B12-1 mit max 800rpm als Gehäuselüfter. Werde mir demnächst wahrscheinlich einen B12-3 da die eh sau leise sind, vielleicht den B12-2.


----------



## thoast3 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: 120mm Referenzlüfter für AiO Test gesucht*

Ich werf mal den hier rein: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Es liegt sogar ein Gummirahmen dabei, der den Lüfter entkoppelt und abdichtet


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: 120mm Referenzlüfter für AiO Test gesucht*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Ich werf mal den hier rein: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Es liegt sogar ein Gummirahmen dabei, der den Lüfter entkoppelt und abdichtet



Ich hab die bei mir, 3 Stück, hatte früher 6. Alle 6 Lüfter haben ein leichtes klackern. Bei 6 Lüftern kann es kein "Zufall" sein. Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen das die gut "drücken"


----------



## thoast3 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: 120mm Referenzlüfter für AiO Test gesucht*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Ich hab die bei mir, 3 Stück, hatte früher 6. Alle 6 Lüfter haben ein leichtes klackern. Bei 6 Lüftern kann es kein "Zufall" sein. Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen das die gut "drücken"


Wo hast du die angeschlossen und hast du sie weit heruntergeregelt?


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: 120mm Referenzlüfter für AiO Test gesucht*

Mainboard, Labornetzgerät, Lüftersteuerung, via NT Molex. Egal wie weit du die Regelst, die klackern ganze zeit, jeder von denen. Vielleicht bin ich ein Pech-Magnet.


----------



## thoast3 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: 120mm Referenzlüfter für AiO Test gesucht*

Vielleicht, aber vielleicht ist das halt leider so üblich bei den BlackSilentPro. Naja, meiner Meinung nach wäre es einen Versuch wert


----------

